# ** STOLEN RED f350 with brand new boss vee plow- New richmond,wi- near st.paul,mn!!!



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

A buddy of mine had His truck was stolen from his house sunday night/monday morning- Nov 28th. Red ford f-350 extended cab pickup with plow on it & tool box. Please help look for it. The lic.# is GN6895 CALL THE COP'S IF YOU SEE IT!
It has a brand new BOSS vee plow- new this year! 6 speed manual truck. 
It was at his house in new richmond,wi- About 30 mins from st.paul,MN- 
Call st.croix county sheriff department 
__________________


----------

